

GitHub for Windows? - exupero
http://exupero.tumblr.com/post/13921543341/github-for-windows

======
RyanMcGreal
I'd be happy with a native git client on Windows that is more integrated with
the system. I use msysgit at work and it certainly works, but at best it feels
like a kludge.

------
exupero
Phil mentions as much in his post: "This might include...working on a Windows
client for GitHub"

